# Geography Game



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Highlight a letter--any letter in your post. Next poster writes a name of a town or city beginning with the highlighted letter, and then the state, province, or country.

To start:

Portlan*d*, Oregon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

De*l*aware - again, the letter L


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lon*g*view, Texas


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Gal*w*ay, Ireland


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Wa*r*saw, Poland


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Red*c*liffe Queensland Australia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's kind of hard for me to distinguish boldface from regular type :lol.

C

C*h*arleston, West Virginia


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

H*a*lifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

A*z*usa, CA


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Za*p*ata,Texas  Viva Zapata!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Petrie Queensland Au*s*tralia


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Spartanburg South Car*o*lina


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Oa*k*land, California


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ke*y* Largo


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeerongpilly Br*i*sbane Queensland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I had to magnify my font to figure out what letter was boldfaced. I like my Futura fon, but it is really letting me down in this thread.

Indiana*p*olis, Indiana


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Padsto*w*, New South Wales, Australia


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Waterford, Irelan*d*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

De*e* Why, N.S,W, Australia


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Enoggera, *B*risbane Australia


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Ban*k*stown, NSW, Australia


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Kilke*n*ny , Ireland (HA- keeping it at home!)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

N*i*mbin NSW Australia (I'm keeping close to home too)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ipswich *Q*ueensland Australia


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Quedge*l*ey, Gloucester, England


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Leichhard*t*, Sydney, Australia


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Tallahassee, *F*lorida


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fairbanks, Alas*k*a


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Kala*m*azoo, MI


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mi*t*chelton Queensland Australia


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Toon*g*abbie, Victoria, Australia


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gold Coast Queen*s*land


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sherbr*o*oke, QC


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hayle, Corn*w*all, England


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wilston Brisb*a*ne Queensland


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

A*u*stin, Texas


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Union Cit*y*, California


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Yancey, Te*x*as


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

X*e*nia, Ohio


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Xel-ha, Mexi*c*o


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

C*o*ncord, NH


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*J*ohannesburg, South Africa


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Virginia, B*r*isbane Queensland


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Reves*b*y, Sydney, N.S.W, Australia, The World, The Universe, Infinity. :b


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Brisban*e *Queensland Australia


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Eperna*y*, Marne, France


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yagaua*j*ay, Cuba


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Je*r*sey City, New Jersey


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Reykja*v*ik, Iceland


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Victoria, Ca*n*ada


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nile*s*, Michigan


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sa*l*em, Massachusetts


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lisbon, Por*t*ugal


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

T*u*lsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

U*t*ica, New York.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Talla*h*assee, Florida


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Hambu*r*g, Germany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raleigh, N*o*rth Carolina


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oxford Park Queen*s*land


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

S*y*racuse, NY.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yinchuan, Chin*a*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Au*g*usta, ME.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Gl*e*ndale, Ca


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Eugene, *O*regon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opeli*k*a, Alabama


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Killee*n*, TX


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

N*e*wmarket Queensland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhar*t*, Indiana


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

T*r*enton, NJ


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rochester, *M*innesota


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Merrimack, New Ham*p*shire.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Paris, *F*rance


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ferny *G*rove Queensland


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Galway, I*r*eland

(where all the cool folk live)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ra*c*ine, Wisconsin


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

C*o*rpus Christi, Texas.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Ont*a*rio, Canada


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Atlanta, *G*eorgia


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Anchora*g*e, Alaska


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

lol... At least I picked the same letter.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wic*h*ita, Kansas.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Iselin, N*e*w Jersey


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Es*p*erance. Western Australia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pensacol*a*, Florida


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Alban*y*, New York


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Yonkers, Ne*w* York


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanes*v*ille, Ohio


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Victoria, Br*i*tish Columbia, Canada.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianola, *F*lorida


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Fr*a*nkston, Victoria, Australia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Annisto*n*, Alabama


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nan*t*ucket, MA.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Truc*k*ee, California


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Kie*v*, Ukraine


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Vlad*i*vostok, Russia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inuvik, Northwest Territories, Cana*d*a


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

D*o*ver, New Hampshire.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oxley, Brisbane Queen*s*land


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Sa*l*sipuedes, Colombia


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Lincoln, *N*ebraska


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Naples, I*t*aly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thessaloniki, *G*reece


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Garden City, Michiga*n*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Bruns*w*ick, New Jersey


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Walla Walla, Washin*g*ton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gage, *O*klahoma


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Otta*w*a, Canada


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Windso*r*, Ontario


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Reading, Ber*k*shire


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Kemerovo, R*u*ssia


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Utopia, New York


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think a letter was boldfaced. Try U again.

Ur*b*ana, Ohio


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

B*e*rlin, Germany


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Edinb*u*rgh, Scotland


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Utica, New Yor*k*


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ke*p*erra Queensland Australia


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

*Pensacola, FL,*

Pe*n*sacola, FL.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naples, *F*lorida


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ferrara, Ital*y*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yo*r*k, Pennsylvania


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ri*v*erdale, New Jersey


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Ve*n*ice, Italy


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nice, *F*rance

uhm, yeah. I highlighted it. Why?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Frankfurt, *G*ermany.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Glasgo*w*, Scotland


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Wichita, *K*ansas


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kyoto, Ja*p*an


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Pana*m*a City, Panama


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Montego Bay, *J*amaica


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Jor*d*an


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Dela*w*are, U.S.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Washing*t*on, D.C., U.S.A.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Thai*l*and


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

La*k*eport, Ontario


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

K*e*y West, Florida


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Eugene, *O*regon


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Oslo, No*r*way


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yon*k*ers, New York


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kentville, Nova *S*cotia


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandwich, Englan*d*.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Detroit, Michiga*n*


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Naple*S*, Italy


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Soho, somewhere in En*g*land


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Goteberg, S*W*eden


----------



## damiano (Aug 9, 2010)

Warsaw, Polan*d*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

D*j*ibouti, Africa


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jac*k*son, NJ


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Kalama*z*oo, MI.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanes*v*ille, Ohio


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Victoria, British Col*u*mbia


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Uni*o*n City, NJ


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okla*h*oma City, OK


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hadle*y*, MA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yon*k*ers, NY


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

K*e*ene, NH


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Edmonton, Al*b*erta


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bur*l*ington, VT


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Lucca, I*t*aly


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Tallaha*s*see, Florida


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

S*c*ranton, PA


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cedar *F*alls, IA


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Fran*k*lin, MO


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Kalama*z*oo, MI


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Z*y*yi, Cyprus


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yanb*u*, Saudi Arabia


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ur*b*ana, IL


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Boston, *M*A.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ma*d*ison, WI


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Den*v*er, CO


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Vern*o*n, CT


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Omaha, Ne*b*raska


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Barro*w*, AK


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Wilmin*g*ton, NC


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Glouceste*r*, MA


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

R*o*me, Italy


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ober*p*faffenhofen, Germany (sorry, couldn't resist picking an awesome city name)


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Palermo, Sicil*y*, Italy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Youngstown, Oh*i*o


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Indiana*P*olis, Indiana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Pawtuc*k*et, RI


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Krako*w*, Poland


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Walla Walla, Wash*I*ngton.

Haha I used to live there.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ist*a*nbul, Turkey


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

A*t*hens, Greece. :b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG, I was literally thinking you said that. :lol
Tana*g*ra, Greece :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

kosherpiggy said:


> OMG, I was literally thinking you said that. :lol
> Tana*g*ra, Greece :b


As they say, great minds... 

Guadalu*p*e, Mexico.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

of course!

Paris, F*r*ance


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ran*g*oon, Burma. :b


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Go*T*eberg, Sweden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Talla*h*assee, Florida


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Holyo*k*e, MA


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ketchikan, *A*laska


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Athen*s*, GA


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

San *J*ose, Costa Rica (and California, & many other places)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Junea*u*, AK


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ulan Bat*o*r, Mongolia


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Oshawa, Ontar*i*o


----------



## Same Difference (Aug 26, 2010)

Inverwa*y*, Australia


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yao*u*ndé, Cameroon


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Uperna*V*ik, Greenland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valparaiso, *C*hile


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Clif*t*on, New Jersey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X*e*nia, Ohio


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Eugene, *O*regon, keeping it local, lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Omaha, Ne*b*raska.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ber*l*in, Germany


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

La*w*rence, KS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walla Walla, Wa*s*hington.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Sacramento, Cali*f*ornia


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Fair*B*anks, Alaska


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Belche*r*town, MA


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Richm*o*nd, Virginia


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Oswego. Orego*n*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Newark, N*J*


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Joao Pessoa, Bra*Z*il


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zaragoza, S*p*ain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> Belche*r*town, MA


:lol One the times I drove through MA, I passed through that town.. and passed some gas too! :b

Pel*h*am, NH.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Her*m*iston, Oregon


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Monro*e*, LA


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

E*u*faula, AL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ur*b*ana, Ohio


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Bewdley, O*n*tario


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Newar*k*, DE


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Kennewick, Washingto*n*


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Nantwich, Ches*h*ire, England


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Hen*d*erson, Nevada, USA


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Dan*v*ille, Va USA


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Ven*i*ce, Italy


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Io*w*a City, Iowa, USA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Willia*m*sburg, VA


----------



## kbprime (Aug 18, 2010)

Mon*c*ton, NB


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

C*u*lver city,California


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Utic*a*, NY


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Albuquerque, New Me*x*ico


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X*e*nia, OH

....it pays to live in a state that has
Urbana
Vandalia
Warren
Xenia 
Youngstown
Zanesville :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

E*l*lington, CT :yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

La*c*onia, NH, USA.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Co*m*pton,California


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Med*f*ord, OR


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Fíki, Gree*c*e


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Cranbrook, *B*C


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Bei*j*ing, China


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jordan, Mi*d*dle East


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Dama*s*cus, Syria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sze*k*esfehérvár, Hungary


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kentville, Nova Sc*o*tia


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

O*r*lando, Florida


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

R*h*inelander, WI


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hunts*v*ille, Alabama


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vi*c*torville, CA


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cairo, Egy*p*t


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

P*e*tt Bottom, UK


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Edmonton, Al*b*erta


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Ber*g*en, Norway


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gagetown, New Brunswick


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Georgetown, Gu*y*ana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ypsilant*i*, Michigan


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ips*w*ich, England


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wes*t* Chester, Pennsylvania


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tu*r*in, Italy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Renssalaer, New Yor*k*


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Kyoto, *J*apan


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Johannesb*u*rg, South Africa


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Utica, United Stat*e*s


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Eerie, I*n*diana :b

*spooky music plays*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Natchitoc*h*es, Louisiana


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hamburg, German*y*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Youn*g*stown, Ohio


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gyor, *H*ungary


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ha*m*pton, Virginia


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Mel*b*ourne, Victoria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bangor, Main*e*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

E*v*anston, Illinois


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Vict*o*ria, British Columbia


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Orangeb*u*rg, South Carolina


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Union City, Cal*i*fornia


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Indooroopilly, Queensl*a*nd


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A*t*hens, Georgia


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Tem*p*le City, California


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Penticton, Briti*s*h Columbia


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

S*i*ena, Italy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ithaca, Ne*w* York


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Winoos*k*i, Vermont


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kelo*w*na, British Columbia


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Woons*o*cket, Rhode Island


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orlando, *F*lorida, USA


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Fargo, North *D*akota


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Den*v*er, Colorado


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Vancouver, British Colum*b*ia


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Barce*l*ona, Spain


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Los Angeles, Cali*f*ornia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fra*m*ingham, MA


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Moscow, Russ*i*a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inns*b*ruch, Austria


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Boston, Massachus*e*tts


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Everett, Washin*g*ton


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Guilderlan*d*, New York


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Juarez, Me*x*ico


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

X*o*chimilco, Mexico


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opelika, Ala*b*ama


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Buf*f*alo, New York, USA.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Framing*h*am, Massachusetts


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hartford, Connecticu*t*, USA.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tollan*d*, Connecticut


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dover, *N*ew Hampshire, USA.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Norma*l*, Illinois


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Leominster, Mas*s*achusetts, USA.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Some*r*s, Connecticut


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Roche*s*ter, New Hampshire, USA.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sarn*i*a, Ontario


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In*d*ependence, MO


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Djibouti, D*j*ibouti


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jac*k*sonville, Florida


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kingston, Ja*m*aica


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Matama*t*a, New Zealand.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Talla*h*assee, Florida


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hope, Britis*h* Columbia


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Haiku, Ha*w*aii


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Wollon*g*ong, NSW Australia


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

gainse*v*ille, florida


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vin*c*ennes, Indiana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Can*t*erbury, England.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Te*m*pe, Arizona


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mombosa, *K*enya.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killi*n*gton, Vermont


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Needles, Cali*f*ornia


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fayettevil*l*e, North Carolina


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lytton, Briti*s*h Columbia


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

San Diego, *C*alifornia


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Cal*h*oun City, Mississippi


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Honolulu, Ha*w*aii


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Wa*u*watosa, Wisconsin


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Upland, Californi*a*


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Anchorage, Alask*a*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anniston, Ala*b*ama


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Breme*r*ton, Washington


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Little Rock, Arka*n*sas


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Nemo, *T*exas


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Texar*c*ana, Texas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cincin*n*ati, Ohio


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Naples, Flor*i*da


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*I*nnsbruc*h*, Austria


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ihlen, *M*innesota


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Montreal, C*a*nada


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Accrington, Lancash*i*re

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Isa*b*ella, Tennessee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Birmin*g*ham, AL


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

G*o*bles, Michigan


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Osoyoo*s*, BC


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Spokane, Washin*g*ton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gainesville, *F*lorida


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Florence, I*t*aly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tem*p*e, AZ


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Puya*l*lup, Washington


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Las V*e*gas, Nevada


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East Ruther*f*ord, New Jersey


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fen*c*e, Wisconsin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Calais, *F*rance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fredericksburg, *V*A


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Van Nu*y*s, California


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Utica, Ne*w* York


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wilmin*g*ton, DE


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Germa*n*town, Maryland


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

N*o*rth Vernon, Indiana


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

O*r*em, Utah


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Roc*h*ester, New York


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Halmst*a*d, Sweden


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Anarort*e*s, Washington


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Essen, Germa*n*y


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Edinburgh, Scotl*a*nd


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Ar*t*esia, California.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ta*b*ernacle, New Jersey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bern, S*w*itzerland


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wala Wala, Washin*g*ton

(i used to bully a girl named Walla with this... )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gage, O*k*lahoma


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kingston, On*t*ario


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ta*c*oma, Washington


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Carson City, Ne*v*ada


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Vienna, A*u*stria


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Universit*y* Park, Maryland


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yan*k*eetown, Florida


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Kenosh*a*, Wisconsin


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Austin, T*e*xas


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Edinbur*g*h, Scotland


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Gainesville, Fl*o*rida


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osceola, I*N*


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nottingham,New Hampshi*r*e


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

Reyk*j*avik, Iceland


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Jönkö*p*ing, Sweden


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Peterboroug*h*, Ontario


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Halifax, Nova Sco*t*ia


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Tem*p*e, Arizona


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Prag*u*e, Czech Republic


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ulan Bator, Mon*g*olia


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Galwa*y*, Ireland


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya*k*ima, Washington


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killin*g*ton, VT


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gagetown, New Brunswick


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Bosto*n*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naples, *F*lorida


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grav*e*send, England


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Everettville, West *V*irginia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vi*c*tor Harbour South Australia


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

C*h*ennai, India


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hunting*t*on, West Virginia


----------



## Laboratory Rat (Mar 1, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hunting*t*on, West Virginia


Trieste, *I*taly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laboratory Rat said:


> Trieste, *I*taly.


Indiana*p*olis, Indiana


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Indiana*p*olis, Indiana


Paris, *F*rance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RRAAGGEE said:


> Paris, *F*rance


Fr*e*eport, Bahamas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Enfield, S*y*dney


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Yokohama, A*o*mori Prefecture, Japan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Omar*u* New Zealand


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Uba*t*uba, Brazil


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Truro corn*w*all


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

tannasg said:


> Truro corn*w*all


Winchester, Virgini*a*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arm*i*dale N.S.W Australia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ipswi*c*h. Suffolk


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Corsica, So*u*th Dakota


----------

